# Having problems finding places to fish for LMB



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

One of our favorite farm ponds had a massive fish kill, another one won't let us put our pond boat in and every place I've tried last year only produced very small largemouth bass or none at all. Seems like to me you have to have your own pond or small lake to fish from. If you find a great farm pond, then everyone & their brother finds out about it and it gets over fished. Bank fishing here in Ohio for Largemouth bass isn't too good.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have been trying to find places to fish for a few years. I have permission at maybe 5 small ponds or lakes. Good luck


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

NEO has to be the best for bass fishing in this state.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree it generally sucks from shore unless pond or Erie. Its taken me 41 years to network myself to access to 6 ponds. Giving the owners bags of Erie walleye help grease the wheels.

U can always find a stream to wade n Ohio for fast action smallies but they run smallish usually with most under a foot.


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

tipul3 said:


> I have been trying to find places to fish for a few years. I have permission at maybe 5 small ponds or lakes. Good luck


you should try sites lake have you ever fished it


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

How about Kiser, Indian, CJ, Clark, etc, plenty of bank areas for Bass....I personally prefer the challenge of a big lake......

You can also look up the best Bass lakes in the State (Google Earth, to find bank areas) and visit them to test your fishing skills!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

for shore largemouth i usually hit the marinas and breakwalls on erie. the riprap will usually produce some nice fish. I've pulled in more than a few 4 and 5 lb fish and not many people target them.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

balsa b said:


> you should try sites lake have you ever fished it


 Although Sites Lake has some monster bass in it,shoreline access is extremely limited.Great spot for a tube or a yak though.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

@Intimidator, are you talking about Clark Lake in Springfield?? I've never caught a bass in there at all. Been there a few times and always came up empty handed.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah Intimidator is talking about Clark Lake,he loves that place. Me I don't like it so much,can't seem to figure it out consisently. I've caught some bass out there with the biggest being around 2 1/2lbs on a jig n pig. The rest of 'em have been on the smaller side. Me personally I'd rather fish for bass at CJ Brown,there's largemouth and smallmouth swimming around in there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

WLAngler said:


> @Intimidator, are you talking about Clark Lake in Springfield?? I've never caught a bass in there at all. Been there a few times and always came up empty handed.


Yep! From the bank you have to fish shallow (the entire lake is shallow) and WEEDLESS! They lay in all those tangles in the shade. If you have your boat they also ambush in the Mid-Lake structure/cover!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm gonna have to try CJ Brown, just not too sure where from the bank.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

WLAngler said:


> I'm gonna have to try CJ Brown, just not too sure where from the bank.


Listen, shore access for Bass areas are limited at CJ unless you really know the lake. Even if you have a small pond boat or Yak you can safely get to shore areas that you otherwise will not be able to reach.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey WLangler,bass can be caught from the marina area,the dam area,and the visitor center area all the way up to the emergency spillway point(check out a map before going to get a good idea of the areas I'm refering to). You can catch them on your standard bass catching items so nothing to spectacularly special is needed. Maybe if you let me or Intimidator know when you're looking to hit CJ up one or both of us could meet you out there and do some fishing.


----------

